# dmsg .. errori .. ci sono?

## koma

Questo è quello che mi sputa fuori dmesg vorrei chiedervi se  vedete errori rilevanti o meno che possono essere corretti =)

```
Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 (root@thekoma.tk) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #12 SMP Sun Jul 20 19:31:09 UTC 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=348 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1793.472 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3565.15 BogoMIPS

Memory: 251752k/262080k available (2704k kernel code, 7900k reserved, -3332k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.43 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 5 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

migration_task 0 on cpu=0

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb150, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/2440] at 00:1f.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4a [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd0800000, size 2560k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f880

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf8c5, set palette = c00cf94a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 153x54

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

ICH2: chipset revision 4

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST340810A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MAXTOR 6L040J2, ATA DISK drive

hdc: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-308B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PHILIPS CDRW4012P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c01d37c4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4865/255/63, UDMA(100)

blk: queue c01d3914, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdb: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=4866/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v0.3.0 (Sep 29, 2002)

8139cp: pci dev 02:01.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:01.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.3

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xd0a9c000, 00:00:e8:4e:35:f5, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139 rev K'

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected Intel i850 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Intel i850 @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Intel i850 @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: CDRW/DVD SM-308B  Rev: T100

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 0h

ALI 5455 + AC97 Audio, version 0.02ac, 19:36:22 Jul 20 2003

es1370: version v0.37 time 19:36:30 Jul 20 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 12 for device 02:04.0

es1370: found adapter at io 0xc400 irq 12

es1370: features: joystick off, line in, mic impedance 0

es1371: version v0.30 time 19:36:38 Jul 20 2003

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1f.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.4 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver wacom

wacom.c: v1.21.3 Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

wacom.c: USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.12:USB Scanner Driver

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

Freeing initrd memory: 173k freed

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k nls_iso8859-1, errno = 2

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2, assigned address 2

input0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.0A] on usb1:2.0

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:48) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Adding Swap: 497972k swap-space (priority -1)

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

10.1.21.204 sent an invalid ICMP error to a broadcast.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 0 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 1 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 2 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 3 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 4 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 5 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 6 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 7 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 8 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 9 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 10 changed to on

Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 88715 bytes, found (1280x1024, 88667 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 11 changed to on

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19 17:46:46 PDT 2003

0: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

10.1.21.204 sent an invalid ICMP error to a broadcast.

```

----------

## cerri

Rimuovi agpgart.

----------

## shev

E il supporto a apic (oppure controlla di non averlo disabilitato nel bios).

----------

## paolo

Sono scemate...

togli il supporto per SMP

al kernel dai una volta sola il parametro "hdc=ide-scsi" e non 2  :Smile: 

togli il supporto isapnp

dice che il driver per la scheda di rete è 8139too e non 8139cp...

Linux Kernel Card Services non è il supporto pcmcia?

disattiva il supporto ps/2 visto che il mouse è usb.

ByEZz,

Paolo

Edito se rileggo meglio e becco altro.

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Rimuovi agpgart.

 

come?

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E il supporto a apic (oppure controlla di non averlo disabilitato nel bios).

 

come?

 *paolo wrote:*   

> togli il supporto per SMP
> 
> al kernel dai una volta sola il parametro "hdc=ide-scsi" e non 2
> 
> togli il supporto isapnp
> ...

 

come?

----------

## cerri

mmmhhh disabilitandolo nel kernel?

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come?

 

Devi ricompilarti il kernel come diceva Cerri. "Si, ma dove trovo quelle opzioni che dite?" Le fai passare tutte, ti leggi i relativi help e non puoi sbagliare. Non puoi pensare di conoscere bene il tuo sistema se non conosci cosa il tuo kernel ti mette a disposizione, quindi una bella lettura non può che farti bene. Si imparano molte cose anche solo da qui.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non puoi pensare di conoscere bene il tuo sistema se non conosci cosa il tuo kernel ti mette a disposizione, quindi una bella lettura non può che farti bene. Si imparano molte cose anche solo da qui.

 

Confermo. Anche io non volevo leggermi gli help ed e' stato uno sbaglio.

----------

## Benve

Io ho cominciato a compilare kernel dal 2.4.* (sono giovane  :Smile:  )

e devo dire che le cose da attivare sono piuttosto incasinate... una quà, una la.

Ma come mio modesto parere le sezioni del 2.6 sono molto ben fatte e rendono il tutto più chiaro e semplice

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sono in molti a dire che i menu del 2.6.0 siano molto più chiari ed ordinati, io non ho ancora avuto modo di provarlo, aspetterò la definitiva avendo solo questo pc ed utilizzandolo per lavorare...

----------

## koma

una domanda ma nel 2.6 il frame buffer va patchato per far funzionare bootssplash?

----------

## Phemt

 *koma wrote:*   

> una domanda ma nel 2.6 il frame buffer va patchato per far funzionare bootssplash?

 

non funziona il bootsplash nel 2.6   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

